# Excessive OPSEC - Is This U?



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

interesting little tidbit Jimmy Rawles included in the daily SurvivalBlog - Keeping absolutely everything to yourself and leaving no clues? - not always good prepping ....

https://survivalblog.com/letter-re-excessive-opsec/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm guilty of this. I memorize passwords for online accounts and don't write them down. However, I do insist on written monthly statements, so my wife could reconstruct everything with a valid death certificate. I keep family members pretty much in the dark about certain assets. I need to do a better job.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That's what my bank's safety deposit box is for. Spare keys, money, papers, etc.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

After a friend passed and nobody knew what was what with his finances, passwords, ect I made a set of "Notes for my Executor" that covers everything from how my business accounting works to the safe combination. I update it every few years and keep in in my brother's safe.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

In one of our waterproof/fireproof safes there are a couple of sealed envelopes containing hard copies of all important information... one for my brain-dump and one for my wife's.
We update these documents quarterly.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

when I read it initially I'm thinking - "The family that he was prepping for would have been royally screwed" - good chance if they didn't even know the combo to the gun safe - they weren't keyed in on any other aspect of the SHTF planning .... 

the first thing you need to realize as group leader - you might not make it - not everything can be dependent on you - everyone needs to be cross trained in everyone else's jobs - including your job ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

John Galt said:


> After a friend passed and nobody knew what was what with his finances, passwords, ect I made a set of "Notes for my Executor" that covers everything from how my business accounting works to the safe combination. I update it every few years and keep in in my brother's safe.


She who must be obeyed knows the safe combo and where the preps are. If something happened and I was seriously delayed all members of the group know where my personal stores are kept, maybe not in detail but there are enough buildings on the property with supplies that they have all been shown the basics and told that they would have to just figure things out until I got back. I do make sure "she who must be obeyed" knows enough to keep the solar and cooking preps working for a while and we build on this knowledge occasionally.

I don't want to be the only person in the group to have most of the knowledge. Other members are fully onboard with the need to prepare and to a greater or lesser degree keep supplies here or at their places but depend too much on my knowledge base.


----------

